# 15 x 10 HO Layout Draft - Feedback w/ comments requsted



## Subsailor (Mar 9, 2017)

Let me know your thoughts on the attached layout- Thanks

I am a rather newbie although I had a train set for my children when they were young, but am now getting back into the hobby. Still re-learning the lingo etc, so be patient. 

I want two dedicated lines to run trains, a future yard and a trolley to circle the town. As of now I want to continually run vs performing any yard work, but that may change. 

I used SCARM software and Atlas 100 nickel silver track with Peco swithes. Radius is 24 and 22, except for the trolley track. I plan to replace most of the individual sections of Atlas track with silver Nickle flex track. I am concerned about using the correct switches as I want to utilize DCC vs DC from the start and need to know which Peco switches to use. I am trying to understand DCC as well as DCC ++. Right now it is Greek to me, (no offense meant). I would appreciate any feedback or suggestions you are willing to make. Unfortunately there is no hobby store in the area where I could go to tsp for information or suggestions. Again any ideas would be helpful.

Oh the main line (Yellow) it crosses over the (green) Line is several areas. I plan on placing a river under the bridges near the center top. I know that I only have a small area for switching between the two runs and think this should be sufficient, but could add more at the top if that is what is needed. 

Thanks again for taking the time to review and comment.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You can use any turnout that you like (tho many of
us are rabid Peco fans) The motor you
select for it would be controlled by a stationary
decoder. 

Here is a link to a quite informative discussion of
DCC stationary decoders for turnouts.

DCC is the 'standard' at the moment for digital
control of trains. DCC ++ is being developed and used by
those more advanced in technology.

My brain does not function in the DCC ++ realm,
but I can summarize DCC for you. It is a system
that provides individual control of a number of locomotives
on the same layout. The DCC track is always hot with
around 12 to 14 volts, modified AC. Each loco has an
on board decoder that uses the track current to
power the motor lights and optionally, sound. You
have a main DCC controller that selects the loco to
be operated. You can get it going then
address another loco and start it also running
without affecting the first loco. While the system
is high tech operationally it's total simplicity. DCC
wiring is very simple and straightforward. You do not
need complex track control panels and multiple power
packs.

Most DCC systems and products operate under
NMRA rules. That means most DCC products are
compatible from one brand to another.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

For a layout mostly dealing with continuous running rather than switching, I don't think you've done too badly. A couple of notes below:



Subsailor said:


> I used SCARM software and Atlas 100 nickel silver track with Peco swithes. Radius is 24 and 22, except for the trolley track. I plan to replace most of the individual sections of Atlas track with silver Nickle flex track.


Not sure I understand what you're saying? Are you just referring to actually building it with flex track instead of the sectional you used in the design? Why not make the change in the drawing; I think SCARM will give you a material list, which can help you buy only what you need.



Subsailor said:


> I am concerned about using the correct switches as I want to utilize DCC vs DC from the start and need to know which Peco switches to use.


There is no such thing as the "correct" switch (although we use the term "turnout" in model railroading to distinguish the things that control where a train goes from those that control the flow of electricity). References to "DCC friendly" turnouts is marketing hype. Peco makes good turnouts, as well as Walthers-Shinohara and MicroEngineering. Even Atlas "Custom Line" turnouts are fine; just don't use "SnapSwitch" versions. Just be aware, that all turnouts have a slightly different geometry. If you design your layout with Pecos, then that's what you need to use, otherwise you'll find things don't fit properly.



Subsailor said:


> I am trying to understand DCC as well as DCC ++. Right now it is Greek to me, (no offense meant)..


Just focus on DCC. That's all most of us need. Systems from NCE, Digitrax, and MRC are fine.



Subsailor said:


> Oh the main line (Yellow) it crosses over the (green) Line is several areas.


My concern here is that you don't have enough linear separation to get proper vertical clearance (you need 3" in HO) without unreasonably steep grades. 1-2% is fine, 3% is pushing it, and more than that may give your equipment fits. In addition to the grade itself, you need room for a gradual transition (called an easement) onto and off of the grade.

Finally, I think things in your "industry" area in the upper right are too close together. You don't appear to have enough room for structures between the tracks, nor do you appear to have enough room to enclose your tunnel without impinging on the other tracks.

Keep at it, though. You've made a good start.


----------

